# Messages bloqués dans boite d'envoi



## Sandrine (22 Août 2005)

J'ai 3 messages bloqués dans ma boîte d'envoi et je ne parviens pas à les supprimer. Ca me fait perdre un temps fou (15mn pour chaque mail). Comment faire ?


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Août 2005)

Sandrine a dit:
			
		

> J'ai 3 messages bloqués dans ma boîte d'envoi et je ne parviens pas à les supprimer. Ca me fait perdre un temps fou (15mn pour chaque mail). Comment faire ?



Pour commencer Bonjour .... 
mais ils font quelle taille tes mails ??? Tu as quoi comme configuration ???


----------



## r e m y (22 Août 2005)

Et pourquoi dis-tu que tu ne peux pas les supprimer??? Tu ne peux pas les sélectionner et les glisser à la corbeille (ou faire un Pomme-BackSpace dessus) ?


----------



## r e m y (24 Août 2005)

allo??? Y'a quelqu'un ?


----------



## Sandrine (29 Août 2005)

désolée pour le délai... En faity, j'utilise entourage X et le problème, c'est qu'il m'indique bien  la présence de 3 messages en boite d'envoi, mais qu'ils n'apparaissent pas !!! Il faudrait sans doute que je puisse purger cette boîte, mais là, je sèche...

Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution ?


----------

